# Oppressed by Pronouns



## Peony (Aug 5, 2016)

Many of us have difficulty recognizing that we are accidently offending or inadvertently “hating” people who self-imagine their gender.  See, many of these people claim that they are not the same gender from one day to the next or even one hour to the next.  Their gender flucuates with their mood.  Thus, during the various incarnations of their gender identities, others will inevitably fail to properly address them.  Therefore, the University of  Wisconsin Lesbian Gay Bisexual Transgender Resource Center offers a web site to guide us through the labyrinth of made-up pronouns.

Gender Neutral / Gender Inclusive Pronouns

A gender neutral or gender inclusive pronoun is a pronoun which does not associate a gender with the individual who is being discussed.

Some languages, such as English, do not have a gender neutral or third gender pronoun available, and this has been criticized, since in many instances, writers, speakers, etc. use “he/his” when referring to a generic individual in the third person. Also, the dichotomy of “he and she” in English does not leave room for other gender identities, which is a source of frustration to the transgender and gender queer communities.

People who are limited by languages which do not include gender neutral pronouns have attempted to create them, in the interest of greater equality.

HE/SHE HIM/HER HIS/HER HIS/HERS HIMSELF/HERSELF 

zie zim zir zis zieself 

sie sie hir hirs hirself 

ey em eir eirs eirself 

ve ver vis vers verself 

tey ter tem ters terself 

e em eir eirs emself

Gender Pronouns | LGBT Resource Center


What is the lesson here?  If you feel bad about pronouns, don’t let language limits keep you down.  Just make up some words, demand others use them and you’ll feel better.

The problem with all this is it that it is quite irrational.  In English, pronouns are either male or female- just like human beings!  One would think that simplifies things.  It doesn’t for people who have elected to base their gender identity not on the physical realities of what is in their underwear but on whatever they feel at the given moment.  No wonder others are unable to validate them.  After all, you can’t hit a moving target.

In the spirit of being helpful without Resource Center officiousness cluttering things up, let’s think this through.

What is gender?  There are two genders: male and female. (There is a rare condition called hermaphroditism whereby the individual has both male and female reproductive organs.  This tiny number of people cannot be included in this general discussion.) Men have penises.  Women have vaginas.  Gender is not only about a person’s genitalia, however.  The definition of gender also includes societal, emotional and cultural qualities and behaviors associated with being male or female.

The main thrust is that you are either a male or female.  While you may not fit neatly into every stereotype of male or female, you are nonetheless the gender you were born with.  For example, traditionally, men are expected to be strong and steady while women helpful, nurturing.  It is no surprise that not every man and women fits neatly into these categories.  This does not mean that the strong woman is not a woman and can no longer be called she, nor that the sensitive man can no longer be called he.

When you are a child, you are a boy or a girl.  When you are an adult, you are a man or a woman.  Your gender does not change, even though you change, through the natural process of maturation.

Higher education is not helping by making up faux outrages about hostile pronoun usage and offering magic word charts to assuage the angst of young people who somehow missed the childhood lesson that uncomfortable feelings are a fact of life.  It’s time the “victims” of unpleasant emotions grew up and realized that the rest of us are not going to make it all better by called them a zim or a zat.



http://dailycaller.com/2016/08/01/taxpayer-funded-university-instructs-students-that-using-the-wrong-pronouns-is-oppressive/

hermaphroditism


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 5, 2016)

Him

Her

It


----------



## Dante (Aug 5, 2016)

I don't care about pronouns. If I offend it is easy to apologize for offending. I still use pronouns. So I ask, what is all the fuss about?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Peony said:


> Many of us have difficulty recognizing that we are accidently offending or inadvertently “hating” people who self-imagine their gender.  See, many of these people claim that they are not the same gender from one day to the next or even one hour to the next.  Their gender flucuates with their mood.  Thus, during the various incarnations of their gender identities, others will inevitably fail to properly address them.  Therefore, the University of  Wisconsin Lesbian Gay Bisexual Transgender Resource Center offers a web site to guide us through the labyrinth of made-up pronouns.
> 
> Gender Neutral / Gender Inclusive Pronouns
> 
> ...



Gender is a social construction.

In sociological terms 'gender role' refers to the characteristics and behaviours that different cultures attribute to the sexes. 

*Sex* refers to biological differences; chromosomes, hormonal profiles, internal and external sex organs.

*Gender* describes the characteristics that a society or culture delineates as masculine or feminine.

What is the difference between sex and gender?

Online I am whatever gender you want me to be, offline I use she pronouns.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 5, 2016)

Ah see a man dressed lak a woman, ah say she/it


----------



## Dante (Aug 5, 2016)

drifter said:


> Gender is a social construction.
> 
> In sociological terms 'gender role' refers to the characteristics and behaviours that different cultures attribute to the sexes.
> 
> ...



You need to qualify my friend. Do you believe the differences between genders are scientific or social constructs? You are speaking about how people choose to identify. 

Seriously, because if gender identification is a social construct, by definition it is all about choices. You can't have it both ways

You can insist all you want that gender is only used in a sociological  way, but that is not the case. You can insist that people use terms in the way you demand, but that is another battle altogether. I am more on your side of that issue than against, but you need to be more honest, open, and fair and respectful of the opinions of others


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Dante said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gender is a social construction.
> ...



Pushes my insists on _Dante 





_


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Ah see a man dressed lak a woman, ah say she/it



If that is preferred sure why not?


----------



## Alex. (Aug 5, 2016)

Peony said:


> Many of us have difficulty recognizing that we are accidently offending or inadvertently “hating” people who self-imagine their gender.  See, many of these people claim that they are not the same gender from one day to the next or even one hour to the next.  Their gender flucuates with their mood.  Thus, during the various incarnations of their gender identities, others will inevitably fail to properly address them.  Therefore, the University of  Wisconsin Lesbian Gay Bisexual Transgender Resource Center offers a web site to guide us through the labyrinth of made-up pronouns.
> 
> Gender Neutral / Gender Inclusive Pronouns
> 
> ...


This is all too much to put upon a participant in a discussion, a fiction created by a bias group whose soul purpose is to perpetuate the social construction of gender and create a furthence of the PC world.

I treat people with respect, that has carried me quite well throughout my life.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 8, 2016)

Actually English does have a gender neutral pronoun. He, his and him. "He" has always been perfectly acceptable when the gender is unknown. Lunatics from the left don't like it but then again they like to whine. 
   Look up "he" in the dictionary.


----------



## Edward_Palamar (Aug 8, 2016)

Peony said:


> Some languages, such as English, do not have a gender neutral or third gender pronoun available



Click the following link which states otherwise :

One (pronoun) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Genesis 1:27

"27 And God made of nought a man to his image and likeness; God made of nought a man, to the image of God; God made of nought them, male and female."

Genesis 2:24

"24 Wherefore a man shall forsake [his] father and mother, and shall cleave to his wife, and they shall be twain in one flesh [and two shall be in one flesh]."


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 10, 2016)

Insignificant in the grand scheme of things. Hardly requires a lengthy discussion.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2016)

I will call them he or she.  I am not going to use some silly made up pronouns.  That is idiotic.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 11, 2016)

Peony said:


> Many of us have difficulty recognizing that we are accidently offending or inadvertently “hating” people who self-imagine their gender.  See, many of these people claim that they are not the same gender from one day to the next or even one hour to the next.  Their gender flucuates with their mood.  Thus, during the various incarnations of their gender identities, others will inevitably fail to properly address them.  Therefore, the University of  Wisconsin Lesbian Gay Bisexual Transgender Resource Center offers a web site to guide us through the labyrinth of made-up pronouns.
> 
> Gender Neutral / Gender Inclusive Pronouns
> 
> ...


This first became an issue back in the 1970's with the maturation of the feminist movement.

Today you should pick the most appropriate he or she first, then alternate them.

For example, there has never before been a female US President.  But soon there will be.

So normally in the past you would have always said "he" first and then append it with "or she".

In the very near future it would be more appropriate to say "she" first and then append it with "or he".

Go Hillary!  Beat Trump!


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I will call them he or she.  I am not going to use some silly made up pronouns.  That is idiotic.


"He or she ..."
Then "She or he ..."
Then back to "He or she ..."
Etc.

This was the universal university technical writing conclusion back in the 1970's.

Nothing has really changed.  The issue is still with us.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 11, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Insignificant in the grand scheme of things. Hardly requires a lengthy discussion.


If you don't care about pissing off your readers than nothing matters.

If there is a reason for you to care then everything matters.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 11, 2016)

Sometimes I will use "they" for a gender neutral he/she/it.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I will call them he or she.  I am not going to use some silly made up pronouns.  That is idiotic.
> ...



I've got no issues.  She, he, he-she, or she-he.  That about covers it


----------



## Al Azar (Aug 11, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> Actually English does have a gender neutral pronoun. He, his and him. "He" has always been perfectly acceptable when the gender is unknown. Lunatics from the left don't like it but then again they like to whine.
> Look up "he" in the dictionary.


You're correct, but the lunatics are those who don't distinguish between biology and grammar.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 11, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Sometimes I will use "they" for a gender neutral he/she/it.



That's what I usually do as well. If a person has a problem with it, they can go to hell.


----------



## Ozone (Aug 11, 2016)

as a straight white man, i have enough privilege, i don't have to use those pronouns.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2016)

The only people who are concerned about this kind of thing are those who have no life and they need to get one so that they have more important things to be concerned with.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 12, 2016)

I say, that we should continue to use _“he”_ and _“she”_ in most cases.

  For those few freaks who are confused as to what gender *sex* they are, the most perfect, appropriate pronoun is *h'orsh'/it*, formed from a contraction of _“he or she/it”_.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 14, 2016)

"They" is the third person plural right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't get the whole LGBTQRSWXYZ thing. Why must people come up with such absurd names and titles?

When I was younger, we had a perfectly good name for the LGBTQRSWXYZ folk. It was succinct, accurate, simple to remember, and fit the situation.

We called them "perverts."


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 16, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I don't get the whole LGBTQRSWXYZ thing. Why must people come up with such absurd names and titles?
> 
> When I was younger, we had a perfectly good name for the LGBTQRSWXYZ folk. It was succinct, accurate, simple to remember, and fit the situation.
> 
> We called them "perverts."



  But that requires you to assume that good is better than evil, reason better than madness, and decency better than perversion.  In this day and age, such assumptions mean that you're a hateful, transphobic, homophobic, pedophobic [_insert any additional random sick perversions here_]phobic bigot.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 17, 2016)

"We called them perverts...."

   And therein lies the problem for the leftist thought police. 

"The purpose of Newspeak was not only to provide a medium of expression for the world-view and mental habits proper to the devotees of Ingsoc, but to make all other modes of thought impossible. It was intended that when Newspeak had been adopted once and for all and Oldspeak forgotten, a heretical thought — that is, a thought diverging from the principles of Ingsoc — should be literally unthinkable, at least so far as thought is dependent on words....Quite apart from the suppression of definitely heretical words...Newspeak was designed not to extend but to diminish the range of thought..."

George Orwell
THE PRINCIPLES OF NEWSPEAK


----------



## Steven_R (Aug 17, 2016)

I, you (sing.), he, she, it, we, you (plur.) they all work just fine. We don't need to redefine pronouns to satisfy someone who is mentally ill just because nobody wants to risk offending.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 22, 2016)

He is an asshole.

She is an asshole.

That person is an asshole.

They are assholes.

Everyone's an asshole.

"Asshole" is gender-neutral.


----------

